Ask HN: In 15 years from now, what do you want your life to look like? - gamechangr
======
checkyoursudo
Calm, quiet, peaceful, and secluded. In many ways, the opposite of what it is
like right now.

And a bigger vegetable garden than I have right now.

------
billconan
financially independent and retired, working on side projects in Hawaii.

------
kazishariar
Peaceful, along with world peace. No, not the Metta kind.

